# pocket hole jigs.......advice please.



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Do you guys feel that pocket hole joinery is a viable option to mortise and tenon??? And if so, is the Kreg system I've read so much about the right one to get? Your opinions will go a long way to help me decide which way I want to go. Thanks in advance.

Jer.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

It can be. It's a great strong joint, preferred by most in cabinetry, rail and stile and drawer construction and some furniture sub construction such as rails and aprons for tables. Not considered to be acceptable in "fine" furniture... not due to it's strength but due to it's looks and ease of use (less skill required). Personally I use them whenever possible and don't much care if someone thinks it isn't acceptable joinery. The Kreg is usually considered the king of pocket hole jigs. PSI makes a cheaper version, Sommerfield makes one... all will do the job. I like the Kreg and Sommerfield jigs myself. That's my take on pocket holes anyway...... 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jer760

"pocket hole joinery is a viable option" = Yes and it can be used many,many other ways...


I have the Kreg system but I recommend the sommerfeld pocket hole jig,, WHY, 1st. is the price, 2nd. it can do all the things the Kreg can do and with just a bit more, you can mount it to just about any board ,then when your done with just put in the drawer or under the bench...it's true it will not come with a vac. pickup but how big of a mess can you make by drilling some holes....

Pocket Cutter Starter Set
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=ppj2&d=158&b=2
Plus the item below
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=999.505.06&b=3&d=158

---------
http://www.amazon.com/Kreg-K3SP-Poc...ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1197954072&sr=1-5

http://www.amazon.com/Kreg-K3MS-Mas...d_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1197954072&sr=1-1

-----------

One small note,,I'm sure you have heard the saying, "you can't have to many clamps" with the pocket hole jig the need for BIG clamps drops...  because the screw will do the same job and sometimes better ...and it's always quicker..no wait time for the glue to setup and dry...


But I do recommend the two items below from Kreg,,,the big clamp and the bench top inlay plate with clamp, they make the hard jobs easy..

The 1st. picture ,shows the clamp to hold the stock at a right angle,it's always hard to hold in place but the clamp makes it easy.two clamps makes the job a bit easyer,holding the stock up right and freeing your hands up to get the screws in place.
The 2nd. picture, shows the inlay plate that can be installed in a flat work bench ,the clamp slides into a slot and can be a great tool to hold the work in place,it's a plated 1/4" thick steel plate and can be wiped clean after the glue and screws are put in place,I installed in a flip up table top and a great way to keep all the parts lined up at pocket screw time. 

========


===========




jer760 said:


> Do you guys feel that pocket hole joinery is a viable option to mortise and tenon??? And if so, is the Kreg system I've read so much about the right one to get? Your opinions will go a long way to help me decide which way I want to go. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Jer.


----------



## stutsmd (Sep 3, 2007)

I bought the Kreg System a month ago and just completed my first set of cabinets with it - GREAT!! I can't believe I didn't see the utility before and will never be without it again. As previously cited there are several manufacturers and I believe all will produce the same result so satisfy yourself based on quality and price.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

jer760,
I also have the Kreg System and it works great. As bobJ3 said those clamps make things go smoothly.


----------



## Ladd (Nov 11, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> I have the Kreg system but I recommend the sommerfeld pocket hole jig


I note that Timberline has the Sommerfeld pocket hole jig kit that comes with a phenolic plate that fits the Industrio table. 

http://www.amazon.com/CMT-PPJ-001-Pocket-Pro-Joinery-System/dp/B000Q9319M

Any advantage to this "all in one" solution? 

I don't know if getting one that the router table exactly is needlessly locking in to one type of use or an advantage by at least getting another matching plate for the table ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ladd

The drop in plate is going to cost you about 70.oo bucks just for the plate not the other parts,,,you can pickup some 3/8" MDF stock or 3/4" and put a rabbit on it or plastic for about 1/10th price and have the same thing...the starter kit is about 50.oo bucks and the clamp is 10.oo bucks.. see what I mean..But once you see the DVD you will see what I'm talking about..


===========




Ladd said:


> I note that Timberline has the Sommerfeld pocket hole jig kit that comes with a phenolic plate that fits the Industrio table.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/CMT-PPJ-001-Pocket-Pro-Joinery-System/dp/B000Q9319M
> 
> ...


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks much for the replies fellas, looks like the Kreg master system for me, just need to chase down the best buy. 

Jer


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jer

At one time on eBay you could get the older model for 60.oo bucks plus shipping without the vac. pickup..close out sale on the older models from Kreg but not from Kreg, from someone buying them up to sale on eBay..

The older model has the clamp system in the back and no vac.pickup..
But it works great also... 
=====


jer760 said:


> Thanks much for the replies fellas, looks like the Kreg master system for me, just need to chase down the best buy.
> 
> Jer


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

*K3 master on the way.*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Jer
> 
> At one time on eBay you could get the older model for 60.oo bucks plus shipping without the vac. pickup..close out sale on the older models from Kreg but not from Kreg, from someone buying them up to sale on eBay..
> 
> ...


Once again, thanks for the wisdom. I've ordered the K3 Master, will look into some of the clamping suggestions after I've had the chance to see how it all works. Pictures at eleven. Ttyl.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I think I agree with BJ. I also have the Kreg setup and after watching the Sommerfeld DVD, it looks like the beginner Sommerfeld jig would be do the same thing as the Kreg plus it would be cheaper and easier to work longer pieces of wood. The Kreg clamps definitely are a must. Can't say for certain because I haven't used a Sommerfeld, but it just looks like a better deal to me. 

I can say that I like my Kreg.

Doug


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I bought a K-2000 master kit and have used it for many projects. I wish they had the vacuum feature or at least a conversion for my unit. As you move through different projects you will discover simple jigs that will speed the process of assembly.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

I also have the K2000, you can make a vac.pickup for the one you have quick and easy,,,,and because you have a lathe it would be duck soup to make one.

Just chuck up a block of hardwood and bor it out to the right size and turn the out side to fit your vac.hose size...  then just band saw the block out to fit the K2000...








Mike said:


> I bought a K-2000 master kit and have used it for many projects. I wish they had the vacuum feature or at least a conversion for my unit. As you move through different projects you will discover simple jigs that will speed the process of assembly.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Here's a update for the K2000 to get it the same as the K3 setup with one or two more add ons.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/5668-kreg-k2000-update.html

It's quick and easy update that you can make..to pickup the chips and set the stock in the same place ....

==========




Mike said:


> I bought a K-2000 master kit and have used it for many projects. I wish they had the vacuum feature or at least a conversion for my unit. As you move through different projects you will discover simple jigs that will speed the process of assembly.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Still waiting for k3 master to arrive but I picked up a couple of dvd's from kreg, cabinets and tables, good viewing, can't wait to try this setup out.


----------

